# Azubi beaufsichtigen



## achim532000 (28 August 2008)

Hallo,
gibt es, von Gesetz oder Verordnung wegen, eine Obergrenze der Anzahl der zu beaufsichtigenden Azubi bei Arbeiten an elektrotechnischen Anlagen mit Netzspannung? 
Bsp.: Ausbildungswerkstatt, Aufbau von Motorstartern mit Schützen an Übungswänden, Inbetriebnahme und Prüfen der Steuerungen und Lastkreise mit Motor.

Wenn ja, welche Gesetze oder Verordnungen ?

Gruss Achim


----------



## Cerberus (28 August 2008)

Mal von Gesetz oder Verordnung abgesehen, würde ich die Anzahl so niedrig wählen, dass du alle überblicken und betreuen kannst, ohne ständig von einem Azubi zum anderen rennen zu müssen, weil während du den ersten betreust die anderen auch deine Hilfe brauchen und in ihrer Wartezeit evtl. irgend einen Scheiß machen.


----------



## achim532000 (28 August 2008)

Hallo,
der Meinung bin ich auch, aber die "Kaufmännischen" haben dazu meist eine andere Vorstellung.

Gruss Achim


----------



## Cerberus (28 August 2008)

Ach die sind doch sowieso immer die die meinen, dass es in der Praxis immer so läuft, wie es in der Theorie beschrieben wurde.

Wenn du Azubis beaufsichtigst bist du in einem gewissen Grad auch für deren Wohlergehen verantwortlich. Kannst du den Sesselfurzern nicht klarmachen, dass Netzspannung eine gefährliche Sache ist und du nicht dazu bereit bist das Leben der Azubis leichtsinnig aufs Spiel zu setzen?


----------

